

Obamacare downtime because of poor coding - ldn_tech_exec1
http://swampland.time.com/2013/10/24/traffic-didnt-crash-the-obamacare-site-alone-bad-coding-did-too/

======
hga
" _“We have worked with the insures and the ‘alpha teams’ we jointly
established made up of insurers’ technology experts and CMS technology
experts, to iron out the kinks,” said Press Secretary Jay Carney in an emailed
statement...._ "

Anyone out there ever heard of "alpha teams" in this context?

~~~
unclebucknasty
They've been using this term, as well as "A-team" to describe the best people
the various agencies/contractors have.

